# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  خواهشششششش میکنیم چند دقیقه وقتتونو ب من بدین خیلی سردرگمم...

## B.R

سلام دوستان شاید بعضیاتون منو بشناسید ....
من امسال چهارمین ساله ک کنکور میدم سال اول ۵۰ هزار شدم سال دوم ۷۰ هزار شدم و امسال ک سومین سال بود کنکور ریاضی دادمو ۵هزار شدم




تو هر سه سال هیچی نخوندم در حد چند تا مبحث ک دو سه روز براش وقت میذاشتمو میرفتم سرجلسه ام درست جواب میدادم 
یکی دوماه پیش کل کتابای نظام قدیممو فروختم رفت حتی پول ی کتاب نطام جدیدم نشد ....
علاقم دبیریه 
بعد سه سال دوری از درس شروع کردم ب درس خوندن ولی دیدم نمیشه 
هیچ پولی ندارم ک بخوام کتاب بخرم و کتابارو پی دی اف گرفتمو میخوام با پی دی اف بخونم چند روزی خوندم ولی خیلی سخته با پی دی اف خوندن 
واقعا سردرگمم نمیدونم چیکار کنم 
بعضی از دوستان گفتن برو کار کن پولشو کتاب بخر ولی کاری پیدا نمیشه اینجا 
از طرفی خودم با قرص اعصاب سرپام روحیم خوب نیست 
کلا شرایطم خوب نیست هرکار میکنم با خودم کنار نمیام نمیدونم چطوری از کجا درس بخونم و شروع کنم با این شرایطی ک حتی کتابای درسیم ندارم 
دوستان شما بگین چ کنم ؟
با پی دی اف چجوری کنار بیام دیگ داره دیر میشه برا درس خوندنم
توروخدا راهنماییم کنید 
از کجا ؟
با چی ؟
شروع کنم با این وضعیت داغون




شاید الان بعضیاتون فوشم بدین بگین بازم از این تاپیکا ولی عاجزانه ازتون کمک میخوام خیلی شرایطم داغونه راهنماییم کنید ک چیکار کنم

----------


## lix_Max

حالتو درک میکنم
نمیدونم چی بگم یا چیکار کن.
فقط باید بجنگی توی همچین شرایطی با همه مشکلات.
یه سری کتابارو سعی کن دست دوم گیر بیاری با قیمت مناسب.حالا قرض کن یه مقدار.
بقیشونم پی دی اف استفاده کن

----------


## M.Rمهندس

پی دی اف هارو ببر ی چاپخونه خوب بده همشو چاپ کنه ب نسبت خیلی هزینت کمتر از خرید کتاب دسته دوم میشه ولی شرط کن با کیفیت چاپ کنه واست ک بعدا ب مشکل نخوری 
ایشالله ک موفق باشی

----------


## B.R

> پی دی اف هارو ببر ی چاپخونه خوب بده همشو چاپ کنه ب نسبت خیلی هزینت کمتر از خرید کتاب دسته دوم میشه ولی شرط کن با کیفیت چاپ کنه واست ک بعدا ب مشکل نخوری 
> ایشالله ک موفق باشی


متاسفانه شهر ما دربو داغون تر از این حرفاست .....
بردم ک کپی بزنم دو سه برابر پول کتاب نو میشد 
حالا این بحثارو ولش چون همه راهارو رفتم براش ولی نمیشه ک نمیشه 
داره دیر میشه بگین بهم منی ک قدیمم چیکار کنم میخوام درسای جدیدو بخونم
ای خداااا دارم دیونه میشم از سردرگمی  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## B.R

> حالتو درک میکنم
> نمیدونم چی بگم یا چیکار کن.
> فقط باید بجنگی توی همچین شرایطی با همه مشکلات.
> یه سری کتابارو سعی کن دست دوم گیر بیاری با قیمت مناسب.حالا قرض کن یه مقدار.
> بقیشونم پی دی اف استفاده کن


مرسی از لطفت :Yahoo (8): 
کتابای دست دوم میگن ک بدرد نمیخوره 
قیمتشم خیلی ارزون تر نیست با نوا خیلی فرق نداره 
متاسفانه همین ی سالو تونستم فرصت بگیرم ک اونم دارم تلف میکنم 
ما دخترا ی شرایط بدی داریم ک زندگیمون دست خودمون نیست

----------


## Marshmello

> مرسی از لطفت
> کتابای دست دوم میگن ک بدرد نمیخوره 
> قیمتشم خیلی ارزون تر نیست با نوا خیلی فرق نداره 
> متاسفانه همین ی سالو تونستم فرصت بگیرم ک اونم دارم تلف میکنم 
> ما دخترا ی شرایط بدی داریم ک زندگیمون دست خودمون نیست


کتاب های دست دو کی میگه به درد نمیخوره؟برو خیریه ببین بهت کمک میکنن

----------


## Mysterious

*تو دیوار چرا نمیگردی؟
اگه رشتت ریاضیه همه درسا کتاب درسی نمیخوای بنظرم با کمک درسیا کارت راه میفته بعضی درسا مثل شیمی و فیزیک بده برات چاپ کنن*

----------


## B.R

> کتاب های دست دو کی میگه به درد نمیخوره؟برو خیریه ببین بهت کمک میکنن


دوس ندارم برم خیریه یا یکی بهم کمک کنه
گفتم ک میخوام با پی دی اف بخونم و بگین ک چیکار کنم از سردرگمی درارمو از کجا شروع کنم و اینکه من همه درساروفراموش کردم چجوری اولین قدمموبردارم 
چندروزی خوندم ولی توی سردرگمی بودم چون ن اونقدری قوی هستم ک خودمو ب برنامه های ازمون برسونم و ن اینکه بتونم با ی برنامه کنار بیام

----------


## Khati

دسترسی به کتابخونه نداری؟ بری کتاب بگیری کاشکی نطام قدیم هاتو نمیفروختی به دردتت میخوردن حالا هم سعی کن خلاصه بنویسی مثلا برا فیزیک یه فرمولو بنویس با نکاتی که توی درسنامه نوشته خیلی خلاصه بعد تست رو هم توی برگه جلوی هرتست بنویس که غلط زدی درست زدی اینا نشان دارش کن بعد از یه پی دی اف خوان حرفه ای هم استفاده کن خییییلی کمکت میکنه  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## B.R

> دسترسی به کتابخونه نداری؟ بری کتاب بگیری کاشکی نطام قدیم هاتو نمیفروختی به دردتت میخوردن حالا هم سعی کن خلاصه بنویسی مثلا برا فیزیک یه فرمولو بنویس با نکاتی که توی درسنامه نوشته خیلی خلاصه بعد تست رو هم توی برگه جلوی هرتست بنویس که غلط زدی درست زدی اینا نشان دارش کن بعد از یه پی دی اف خوان حرفه ای هم استفاده کن خییییلی کمکت میکنه


کتا بخونه کتابی از نظام جدید نداره 
مرسی از توضیحت خودمم همین کارو درنظر دارم

----------


## B.R

> *تو دیوار چرا نمیگردی؟
> اگه رشتت ریاضیه همه درسا کتاب درسی نمیخوای بنظرم با کمک درسیا کارت راه میفته بعضی درسا مثل شیمی و فیزیک بده برات چاپ کنن*


تجربیم

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام دوستان شاید بعضیاتون منو بشناسید ....
> من امسال چهارمین ساله ک کنکور میدم سال اول ۵۰ هزار شدم سال دوم ۷۰ هزار شدم و امسال ک سومین سال بود کنکور ریاضی دادمو ۵هزار شدم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تو هر سه سال هیچی نخوندم در حد چند تا مبحث ک دو سه روز براش وقت میذاشتمو میرفتم سرجلسه ام درست جواب میدادم 
> یکی دوماه پیش کل کتابای نظام قدیممو فروختم رفت حتی پول ی کتاب نطام جدیدم نشد ....
> علاقم دبیریه 
> ...


براي استفاده از پي دي اف يه وسيله مثل گوشي يا سيستم لازم داري همونو بفروش بده كتاب اگه واقعا هدفت برات مهمه
بقيه شو هم قرض كن از كسي بگو دانشجو شدم با اولين حقوقم پس ميدم(البته اگه پول كم اومد)
معمولا آدما تو اين شرايط به فكر فروش نميفتن
بگرد ببين چيا رو واقعا احتياج نداري بفروش
من سال اولي كه كنكور داشتم يه گليم دستبافت داشتيم بردم فروختم
سال دومي هم كه كنكور دادم كار كردم
الان بهترشو ميتونم بخرم
اگه تو هدفت جدي هستي پس جدي دنبالش كن
قطعا يه چيزايي براي فروش پيدا ميشه
حتي فرش زير پا

----------


## B.R

> براي استفاده از پي دي اف يه وسيله مثل گوشي يا سيستم لازم داري همونو بفروش بده كتاب اگه واقعا هدفت برات مهمه
> بقيه شو هم قرض كن از كسي بگو دانشجو شدم با اولين حقوقم پس ميدم(البته اگه پول كم اومد)
> معمولا آدما تو اين شرايط به فكر فروش نميفتن
> بگرد ببين چيا رو واقعا احتياج نداري بفروش
> من سال اولي كه كنكور داشتم يه گليم دستبافت داشتيم بردم فروختم
> سال دومي هم كه كنكور دادم كار كردم
> الان بهترشو ميتونم بخرم
> اگه تو هدفت جدي هستي پس جدي دنبالش كن
> قطعا يه چيزايي براي فروش پيدا ميشه
> حتي فرش زير پا


درسته حرفتون ولی راستش من از خودم چیزی ندارم گوشیم مال مامانمه ک میخوام باهاش بخونم
اتفاقا اولین چیزی ک ب ذهنم رسید فروش بود کتابای نظام قدیمم و حتی سرویس چینی ک برام خریده بودن ولی متاسفانه ی مشکلی پیش اومد برامون ک خرج شد پولش کتابامم سر جم ۶۰ هزارم نشد

----------


## B.R

میگم ک تو بحث خرید کتاب همه راهیو رفتم ....
الانم بحثم اینه ک چیکار کنم برای شروع بااین وضعیتم

----------


## Khati

میگم  به کتاب درسی ها دسترسی داری؟

----------


## -Shirin-

> میگم ک تو بحث خرید کتاب همه راهیو رفتم ....
> الانم بحثم اینه ک چیکار کنم برای شروع بااین وضعیتم


از الاء هم میتونی استفاده کنی.

----------


## B.R

> میگم  به کتاب درسی ها دسترسی داری؟


ن متاسفانه

----------


## amir.abdaly

> ن متاسفانه


کتاب چیارو میخوای؟

----------


## howitzer312

> ن متاسفانه


مدل گوشیت رو بگو شاید بتونم کمکت کنم

----------


## M.Rمهندس

> از الاء هم میتونی استفاده کنی.


دقیقا گزینه مناسب تره ی سریاشونم جزوه دارن میتونی بری چاپ کنی و با کمترین هزینه بیشترین سود از درس خوندن رو ببری ب نظرم دیگه پایین تر از هزینه این کار نیس دیگه جزوه هاشونم کمه

----------


## prince

> سلام دوستان شاید بعضیاتون منو بشناسید ....
> من امسال چهارمین ساله ک کنکور میدم سال اول ۵۰ هزار شدم سال دوم ۷۰ هزار شدم و امسال ک سومین سال بود کنکور ریاضی دادمو ۵هزار شدم
> 
> 
> تو هر سه سال هیچی نخوندم در حد چند تا مبحث ک دو سه روز براش وقت میذاشتمو میرفتم سرجلسه ام درست جواب میدادم 
> یکی دوماه پیش کل کتابای نظام قدیممو فروختم رفت حتی پول ی کتاب نطام جدیدم نشد ....
> علاقم دبیریه 
> بعد سه سال دوری از درس شروع کردم ب درس خوندن ولی دیدم نمیشه 
> هیچ پولی ندارم ک بخوام کتاب بخرم و کتابارو پی دی اف گرفتمو میخوام با پی دی اف بخونم چند روزی خوندم ولی خیلی سخته با پی دی اف خوندن 
> ...


دوست گرامي با توجه به اطلاعاتي كه دادي بهت ميگم شما بهتره كلا درس و  دانشگاه رو رها كني و به فكر كار و يادگيري يه حرفه ي خوب باشي .وقتي براي  تهيه ي كتاب دچار مشكلي اگه دانشگاه قبول بشي چطور ميخواي درس بخوني(تحصيل  حتي دولتي كلي خرج داره .گوشي و نت و لب تاب و كتاب و جزوه و رفت وامد و  خيلي مواد ديگه ) .درس خوندن پشتوانه ميخواد چه مالي چه حمايت عاطفي و ...  بدون پشتوانه خيلي خيلي سخته و كم مياري الان خيلي ها ممكنه با من موافق  نباشن اما من نظرم رو گفتم با تجربياتي كه داشتم و دوستاني رو با شرايط  مشابه ديدم .من خودم اگه پشتوانه خانوادم رو نداشتم يعني يه ثانيه به  دانشگاه فكر نميكردم و وارد بازار كار ميشدم و اينم بگم كه با اينكه  خانواده كمكم ميكنن بازم خيلي سختي كشيدم تو دانشگاه تا الان و بازم سختي  در پيشه (از لحاظ مالي ميگم) اما قابل تحمله .من دوستايي داشتم كه درسو ول  كردن تو ترم هاي اول و زدن به كار و الانم چندتاشون موفقم شدن و البته كه  شكست خورده هم ديدم تو اين ادما اما به خود فرد بستگي داره .به اين شعار ها  هم گوش ندين كه بيشتر ادماي موفق از قشر ضعيفن اينا يه مشت حرف هاي پوچ و  دروغه اكثر ادما ي موفق از خانواده هاي ثروتمند و قوي ميان تو همين دانشكده  خود من اكثر بچه ها از خانواده هاي فرهنگي با وضعيت مالي بسيار خوب  هستن(والدين شون دكتر و مهندس و استاد دانشگاه و...) .همين پروفسور سميعي  از خانواده بسيار ثروتمندي هست و خيلي ها ي ديگه كه زندگي نامه شون رو  خوندم (قطعا ادماي فقير هم رشد كردن اما ميگم اونا استثنا بودن ) .در نهايت  اميدوارم هر مسيري رو در پيش ميگيرين موفق باشين .

----------


## B.R

> مدل گوشیت رو بگو شاید بتونم کمکت کنم


a30

----------


## B.R

> کتاب چیارو میخوای؟


کتاب درسیا شیمی و زیست و دینی هر سه پایه 
اینا از همه واجب تره

----------


## B.R

> دقیقا گزینه مناسب تره ی سریاشونم جزوه دارن میتونی بری چاپ کنی و با کمترین هزینه بیشترین سود از درس خوندن رو ببری ب نظرم دیگه پایین تر از هزینه این کار نیس دیگه جزوه هاشونم کمه


بله خودمم ب همین فک میکنم

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط B.R


سلام دوستان شاید بعضیاتون منو بشناسید ....
من امسال چهارمین ساله ک کنکور میدم سال اول ۵۰ هزار شدم سال دوم ۷۰ هزار شدم و امسال ک سومین سال بود کنکور ریاضی دادمو ۵هزار شدم




تو هر سه سال هیچی نخوندم در حد چند تا مبحث ک دو سه روز براش وقت میذاشتمو میرفتم سرجلسه ام درست جواب میدادم 
یکی دوماه پیش کل کتابای نظام قدیممو فروختم رفت حتی پول ی کتاب نطام جدیدم نشد ....
علاقم دبیریه 
بعد سه سال دوری از درس شروع کردم ب درس خوندن ولی دیدم نمیشه 
هیچ پولی ندارم ک بخوام کتاب بخرم و کتابارو پی دی اف گرفتمو میخوام با پی دی اف بخونم چند روزی خوندم ولی خیلی سخته با پی دی اف خوندن 
واقعا سردرگمم نمیدونم چیکار کنم 
بعضی از دوستان گفتن برو کار کن پولشو کتاب بخر ولی کاری پیدا نمیشه اینجا 
از طرفی خودم با قرص اعصاب سرپام روحیم خوب نیست 
کلا شرایطم خوب نیست هرکار میکنم با خودم کنار نمیام نمیدونم چطوری از کجا درس بخونم و شروع کنم با این شرایطی ک حتی کتابای درسیم ندارم 
دوستان شما بگین چ کنم ؟
با پی دی اف چجوری کنار بیام دیگ داره دیر میشه برا درس خوندنم
توروخدا راهنماییم کنید 
از کجا ؟
با چی ؟
شروع کنم با این وضعیت داغون




شاید الان بعضیاتون فوشم بدین بگین بازم از این تاپیکا ولی عاجزانه ازتون کمک میخوام خیلی شرایطم داغونه راهنماییم کنید ک چیکار کنم


به سایتا سر بزن یه سریا کتاباشونو رایگان میدن و شیپور و دیوار یه سری کتابارو هم از دست دوم فروشی بخر و یه سریا هم از پی دی اف استفاده کن  اصللللاااا هم نا امید و نگران نباش از اون جایی که معلومه تو اضطراب داری و بخاطر همینم قرص مصرف میکنی اصلا نگران نباش و کنکور ی معقوله فرسایشیه و حق داری اما نباید بدتو ذهنت راه بدی  همین مسیرو برو و کلی وقت هست مطمن باش با همین اراده جلو بری و واقعا بخونی موفق میشی _

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط prince


دوست گرامي با توجه به اطلاعاتي كه دادي بهت ميگم شما بهتره كلا درس و  دانشگاه رو رها كني و به فكر كار و يادگيري يه حرفه ي خوب باشي .وقتي براي  تهيه ي كتاب دچار مشكلي اگه دانشگاه قبول بشي چطور ميخواي درس بخوني(تحصيل  حتي دولتي كلي خرج داره .گوشي و نت و لب تاب و كتاب و جزوه و رفت وامد و  خيلي مواد ديگه ) .درس خوندن پشتوانه ميخواد چه مالي چه حمايت عاطفي و ...  بدون پشتوانه خيلي خيلي سخته و كم مياري الان خيلي ها ممكنه با من موافق  نباشن اما من نظرم رو گفتم با تجربياتي كه داشتم و دوستاني رو با شرايط  مشابه ديدم .من خودم اگه پشتوانه خانوادم رو نداشتم يعني يه ثانيه به  دانشگاه فكر نميكردم و وارد بازار كار ميشدم و اينم بگم كه با اينكه  خانواده كمكم ميكنن بازم خيلي سختي كشيدم تو دانشگاه تا الان و بازم سختي  در پيشه (از لحاظ مالي ميگم) اما قابل تحمله .من دوستايي داشتم كه درسو ول  كردن تو ترم هاي اول و زدن به كار و الانم چندتاشون موفقم شدن و البته كه  شكست خورده هم ديدم تو اين ادما اما به خود فرد بستگي داره .به اين شعار ها  هم گوش ندين كه بيشتر ادماي موفق از قشر ضعيفن اينا يه مشت حرف هاي پوچ و  دروغه اكثر ادما ي موفق از خانواده هاي ثروتمند و قوي ميان تو همين دانشكده  خود من اكثر بچه ها از خانواده هاي فرهنگي با وضعيت مالي بسيار خوب  هستن(والدين شون دكتر و مهندس و استاد دانشگاه و...) .همين پروفسور سميعي  از خانواده بسيار ثروتمندي هست و خيلي ها ي ديگه كه زندگي نامه شون رو  خوندم (قطعا ادماي فقير هم رشد كردن اما ميگم اونا استثنا بودن ) .در نهايت  اميدوارم هر مسيري رو در پيش ميگيرين موفق باشين .


عزیز ما همه اینارو میدونیم اما الان باید در راستای درخواست ایشون کمک کرد وگرنه ما میدونیم همه اینارو و دبدیم انشالله که موفق باشه و اگر صلاح بیینه خودش تغییر کاربری میده_

----------


## Mahdis79

عزیزجان کتابای دست دوم بگیر تو برنامه دیوار خیلی زیاده و به قیمت ارزون بهت میدن من خودم یه سری از کتابایی که لازم نداشتمو فروختم اونجا با قیمت خیلی کم..
اینقد خودتو اذیت نکن اینقد نگو نمیشه نمیتونم حالم بده..
برای حال روحیت حتما یه سری برنامه های تفریحی بزار مثلا هفته ای یه بار برو پارک هر روز تو خونه ورزش کن برقص آهنگ شاد گوش کن و به خودت قول بده که حقتو از دنیا بگیری حق تو نیس که تو این سن و دوران زندگیت این همه سختی بکشی حقتو ازدنیا بگیر
ولیاگه میخوای هی بگی نمیشه حالم بده و...هی اینارو به زبون بیاری باید بهت بگم که هرچی تلاش کنی به هدفت نمیرسی و یه جورایی این حرفا مانع تلاش و پشتکارت میشن
اینجا یه نفر اومد گفت باید خانواده پشتت باشن..ولی هزار نفر هستن که بدون کمک خانواده تو کنکور موفق شدن فرق اونا با بقیه اینه که فقط و فقط برای رسیدن به هدفشون تلاش کردن.
شما حتما یه سر به برنامه دیوار و شیپور و .‌‌.. بزن
و اگه کتابی نتونستید بخرید برید مرکز چاپ و پی دی اف ها رو چاپ کن
از فیلم های آلا استفاده کن از جزوه هاشون استفاده کن
و در کنار خوندن پی دی اف ها و جزوه ها یه دفتر بردار و جزوه نویسی کن.
حتما هم آزمون بزن توی کانالای تلگرام سوالای قلم چی و گزینه دو و...میزارن
حتما اونارو دانلود و از خودت آزمون بگیر.مطمئنم که اگه بخوای میتونی به هدفت برسی :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## hassan1400

اگر سهام عدالت داری میتونی بفروشی

----------


## omid2s

> سلام دوستان شاید بعضیاتون منو بشناسید ....
> من امسال چهارمین ساله ک کنکور میدم سال اول ۵۰ هزار شدم سال دوم ۷۰ هزار شدم و امسال ک سومین سال بود کنکور ریاضی دادمو ۵هزار شدم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تو هر سه سال هیچی نخوندم در حد چند تا مبحث ک دو سه روز براش وقت میذاشتمو میرفتم سرجلسه ام درست جواب میدادم 
> یکی دوماه پیش کل کتابای نظام قدیممو فروختم رفت حتی پول ی کتاب نطام جدیدم نشد ....
> علاقم دبیریه 
> ...


عزیز ببین
باید قوی باشی.چاره ای ما جز این نداریم
باید هرطور شده یه پولی جور کنی تا منابع جدید رو باهاش بخری
کتابای قدیمو که میگی دادی رفت
پس حالا باید برا جدید بخونی
بخدا خودتو استرس و اضطراب نده.خودت که هزینه های دکتر رفتن و دارو رو میبینی.پس یجوری سعی کن این بهم ریختگی عصبی ت رو خوبش کنی
من نمیگم مریضی.نمیگم بیماری.میگم یه بهم ریختگی سادس
تا بتونی خوبش کنی
بچهااین انجمن اگر موافق باشن شماره کارت بده تا هرکی حتی 1000 تومنم میتونه کمک کنه
یا اینکه کسی کتاب داره و نمیخاد هدیه بده به ایشون
راه دیگه ای اگر بچها به ذهنتون میرسه بگین برای ایشون انجام بدیم

----------


## prince

> _
> 
> عزیز ما همه اینارو میدونیم اما الان باید در راستای درخواست ایشون کمک کرد وگرنه ما میدونیم همه اینارو و دبدیم انشالله که موفق باشه و اگر صلاح بیینه خودش تغییر کاربری میده_


درسته همه نظرمون رو گفتيم شايد نظر من بديهي بود اما فك ميكنم لازم بود. قبل از حل يه مسيله بايد ديد لازمه حتما حلش كرد و راه حل داد ، گاهي راه هاي بهتري هم هست من از اين جهت گفتم تحصيل هميشه بهترين انتخاب نيست .اگه انگيزه و علاقه و تصميم قطعي شون بر رفتن به دانشگاهه نظرات ساير دوستان كافي بود .من شنيدم كه دانشگاه فرهنگيان و رشته دبيري حقوق داره و اينكه دانشگاه روزانه هزينه خوابگاه و غذا و ... معمولا رايگانه پس غير ممكن نيست اما گفتم سخته و جنم زيادي ميخواد يه دخترخانومي تو دانشگاه ما بود تو انتشارات كار ميكرد و درس ميخوند دوستي داشتم كه خياطي ميكرد و درس ميخوند اين جور ادما هستن اما مسير سختيه انصافا و عشق و تلاش زيادي ميخواد شخصا اين راهو دوست ندارم و انتخاب نميكردم بازار كار رو ترجيح ميدادم به اين شرايط(به شدت معتقدم كار با درس در تداخله مگه صرفا مدرك بخواي) .الان ايشون ديدگاه هاي مختلف رو ميبينه و تصميم خودش رو ميگيره .

----------


## howitzer312

> a30


فکر کنم بتونی از این قلم های لمسی استفاده کنی البته باز هم میگم فکر کنم ولی خب بپرس اگه بتونی قلمی گیر بیاری که به گوشیت بخوره دیگه کارت راحته

----------


## indomitable

منم با پی دی اف شروع کردم به خوندن و هفته اول حتی یه ماه اول
خیلی خوب بود.
ولی الان چند روزه که چشام میسوزن و شماره چشمم عوض شده
پیشنهاد نیکنم با پی دی اف نخونی چون مثل من به مشکل میخوری
کتاباهم گرونن ولی من با قرض و قوله از برادرم خریدمشون.
تو هم از یکی قرض کن با یارانت ماه به ماه پولشو بده :Yahoo (5): 
به نظرم اول از پایه شروع کن به خوندن. باید یه سری چیزارو مثل
موازنه رو از دهم بدونی که تو یازدهم و دوازدهم ازش استفاده کنی
سعی کن برای عمومیا جامع بخری و برای تخصصیا تکی که کامل متوجه شی درسارو.
سعی کن خودتو گم نکنی .وقتی دیگران نمیدونن که چیکار کنن تو پاشو یه کاری کن.
امیدوارم موفق شی هم رشته ای(ریاضی)

----------


## king of konkur

بشین فیلم ببین از آلا یا حالا فیلم هایی که پخش شده اگه مشکلی نداری با این قضیه. تست های هر کتابیو لااقل چاپ کن. بعد بشین تست بزن. ولی اگه میتونی از دیوار کتاب دست دوم پیدا کن با قیمت مناسب شاید باشه

----------


## B.R

> اگر سهام عدالت داری میتونی بفروشی


ندارم  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23): 
چ پیشنهاد قشنگی 
منکه گفتم بحثم کتاب خریدن نیست

----------


## B.R

> درسته همه نظرمون رو گفتيم شايد نظر من بديهي بود اما فك ميكنم لازم بود. قبل از حل يه مسيله بايد ديد لازمه حتما حلش كرد و راه حل داد ، گاهي راه هاي بهتري هم هست من از اين جهت گفتم تحصيل هميشه بهترين انتخاب نيست .اگه انگيزه و علاقه و تصميم قطعي شون بر رفتن به دانشگاهه نظرات ساير دوستان كافي بود .من شنيدم كه دانشگاه فرهنگيان و رشته دبيري حقوق داره و اينكه دانشگاه روزانه هزينه خوابگاه و غذا و ... معمولا رايگانه پس غير ممكن نيست اما گفتم سخته و جنم زيادي ميخواد يه دخترخانومي تو دانشگاه ما بود تو انتشارات كار ميكرد و درس ميخوند دوستي داشتم كه خياطي ميكرد و درس ميخوند اين جور ادما هستن اما مسير سختيه انصافا و عشق و تلاش زيادي ميخواد شخصا اين راهو دوست ندارم و انتخاب نميكردم بازار كار رو ترجيح ميدادم به اين شرايط(به شدت معتقدم كار با درس در تداخله مگه صرفا مدرك بخواي) .الان ايشون ديدگاه هاي مختلف رو ميبينه و تصميم خودش رو ميگيره .


بله حرفتون کاملا صحیحه

----------


## B.R

> *خواهر من گوشیش a30 هست 
> یه قلم لمسی گرفته که به همه ی گوشیها میخوره 
> ۱۵ هزار تومن گرفتش . اگر به کارت میاد بگو ازش عکس بفرستم ببینی میتونی ازشون گیر بیاری .*


بله ممنون میشم عکسشو بدی

----------


## M_ndr

چه استان و شهری هستی؟

----------


## B.R

> چه استان و شهری هستی؟


کرمانشاه

----------

